# أبجدية المحبة الإلهية



## HABIB YAS03 (22 يوليو 2007)

*مِنْ كلمات أبينا القمص مينا المُتوحِّد*
*"قداسة البابا كيرلُّس السَّادس"* 
*أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*​ 

*الألف*
أَحِبْ الرب إلهك مِنْ كل قلبك، وفكرك، وأَحِبْ قريبك كنفسك. هذه الوصية لن تتغيَّر حتى في حياة الدهر الآتي.
*الباء*
بدءُ المحبةِ هو الله، ومَنْ يبدأ بغير الله يتوه مِنه الطريق.
*التاء*
توبةُ المحبة ليست مثل توبة الخوف. توبة المحبة فيها العزاء، والثقة في مراحم الله، وتوبة الخوف فيها عذاب ورعب الدينونة.
*الثاء*
ثقةُ النفس في المسيح وحده، هي التي تُعطِّي النفس ثقة في غفران محبته.
*الجيم*
جمَالُ المحبة لا يُقارَّن بأي جمالٍ آخرٍ، لأنه جمَالُ الله.
*الحاء*
حمِل المحبة هيِّنٌ، ولذلك قال الرب إحملوا نيري عليكم لأن حملي خفيف.
*الخاء*
خدمةُ المحبة هي خدمة يسوع الذي خدمنا، وغسل أقدامنا، ويغسل عار خطايانا كل يوم.
*الدال*
دالة المحبة تطلب المُستحيل، ولذلك قال الرسول إنها تُصدِّق كل شيء.
*الذال*
ذُل المحبة تراه في صورة العبد وموت الصليب، ولكنه لا يمكن فصله عن مجد المحبة، وحلاوة خدمتها.
*الراء*
رضاءُ المحبةِ لا ينتهي، ولكنه يَشبعُ بالقليل.
*الزين*
زينة المحبة تبقَّى، لأنها زينة جمال الله.
*السِّين*
سمع المحبة ليس مثل سمع الكراهية، فالمحبة تسمع كل الأشياء، ولا تختار ما تحب وما تكره، لأنَّ المحبةَ لا تكره، أمَّا الكراهيةُ، فهي تحب أنْ تسمع القبيح والشرير، وتجد لذةً ظاهرةً في سماع خطايا الناس.
*الشين*
شيمة المحبة في أنها لا تسأل عن أجرٍ، ولا تتوقعه، ولا تفكِّر فيه. 
*الصاد*
صَدْرُ المحبةِ هو أكبر صدرٍ يجمع كل الخليقة المنظورة وغير المنظورة، لكي تتكئ في حضن الآب.
*الضاد*
ضد المحبة هو الشيطان نفسه.
*الطاء*
طِلبة المحبة ليست مثل أي طلبة أُخرى، فهي لا تطلب ما لنفسها، ولا ترضى إلاَّ بالله نفسه.
*الظاء*
ظِلُّ المحبة هو التواضع، لا يفارقها أينما ذهبت.
*العين*
عين المحبة ترى المحاسن، وترى - بالرجاء - العيوب، وتعمل لإصلاحها.
*الغين*
غُربةُ المحبة هي البُغضَّة، ومَنْ تغربت عنه المحبة، تغرب عن الله.
*الفاء*
فريضةُ المحبةِ الوحيدة هي الصليب.
*القاف*
قوة المحبة في أنها لا تتوقف، ولا تتراجع أمام المصاعب.
*الكاف*
كفاية المحبة في أنْ تبقَّى محبةً، فهي تكتفي بجوهرها.
*اللام*
لمعان المحبة أبديٌ؛ لأنه لمعان روح المحبة، روح يسوع، الـــروح القدُّس الــذي سكبه الآب في قلوبنا (رو 5: 5).
*الميم*
موعد المحبة هو الحياة الأبدية.
*النون*
نور المحبة هو نور الثالوث، مِنْ الآب يُشرِّق بالإبن، ويُعطَّى بالروح القدُّس.
*الهاء*
هبة المحبة، هي المحبة، أي جوهرها.
*واو*
وداعة المحبة في أنها تحتمل كل الأشياء، وتصبر على كل شيء حتى تفتح طوفان الغفران.
*لا*
لا، تقولها المحبة للشَّر وحده.
*الياء*
يمين المحبة هو عرش الإبن الوحيد، حيث يملك على كل شئ، ويمُن المحبة بلا شروطٍ، وعطاياها هي كل شئ حتى جسده ودمه.


----------



## فادية (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*

ابجديه رائعه عزيزي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*



فادية قال:


> ابجديه رائعه عزيزي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
شكرا لك 
وربنا يبارك حياتك
:yaka:​


----------



## Coptic Princess (24 أغسطس 2007)

*قداسة البابا كيرلُّس السَّادس أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*

مِنْ كلمات أبينا القمص مينا المُتوحِّد
قداسة البابا كيرلُّس السَّادس 
أبجدية المحبة الإلهية


الألف
أَحِبْ الرب إلهك مِنْ كل قلبك، وفكرك، وأَحِبْ قريبك كنفسك. هذه الوصية لن تتغيَّر حتى في حياة الدهر الآتي.
الباء
بدءُ المحبةِ هو الله، ومَنْ يبدأ بغير الله يتوه مِنه الطريق.
التاء
توبةُ المحبة ليست مثل توبة الخوف. توبة المحبة فيها العزاء، والثقة في مراحم الله، وتوبة الخوف فيها عذاب ورعب الدينونة.
الثاء
ثقةُ النفس في المسيح وحده، هي التي تُعطِّي النفس ثقة في غفران محبته.
الجيم
جمَالُ المحبة لا يُقارَّن بأي جمالٍ آخرٍ، لأنه جمَالُ الله.
الحاء
حمِل المحبة هيِّنٌ، ولذلك قال الرب إحملوا نيري عليكم لأن حملي خفيف.
الخاء
خدمةُ المحبة هي خدمة يسوع الذي خدمنا، وغسل أقدامنا، ويغسل عار خطايانا كل يوم.
الدال
دالة المحبة تطلب المُستحيل، ولذلك قال الرسول إنها تُصدِّق كل شيء.
الذال
ذُل المحبة تراه في صورة العبد وموت الصليب، ولكنه لا يمكن فصله عن مجد المحبة، وحلاوة خدمتها.
الراء
رضاءُ المحبةِ لا ينتهي، ولكنه يَشبعُ بالقليل.
الزين
زينة المحبة تبقَّى، لأنها زينة جمال الله.
السِّين
سمع المحبة ليس مثل سمع الكراهية، فالمحبة تسمع كل الأشياء، ولا تختار ما تحب وما تكره، لأنَّ المحبةَ لا تكره، أمَّا الكراهيةُ، فهي تحب أنْ تسمع القبيح والشرير، وتجد لذةً ظاهرةً في سماع خطايا الناس.
الشين
شيمة المحبة في أنها لا تسأل عن أجرٍ، ولا تتوقعه، ولا تفكِّر فيه. 
الصاد
صَدْرُ المحبةِ هو أكبر صدرٍ يجمع كل الخليقة المنظورة وغير المنظورة، لكي تتكئ في حضن الآب.
الضاد
ضد المحبة هو الشيطان نفسه.
الطاء
طِلبة المحبة ليست مثل أي طلبة أُخرى، فهي لا تطلب ما لنفسها، ولا ترضى إلاَّ بالله نفسه.
الظاء
ظِلُّ المحبة هو التواضع، لا يفارقها أينما ذهبت.
العين
عين المحبة ترى المحاسن، وترى - بالرجاء - العيوب، وتعمل لإصلاحها.
الغين
غُربةُ المحبة هي البُغضَّة، ومَنْ تغربت عنه المحبة، تغرب عن الله.
الفاء
فريضةُ المحبةِ الوحيدة هي الصليب.
القاف
قوة المحبة في أنها لا تتوقف، ولا تتراجع أمام المصاعب.
الكاف
كفاية المحبة في أنْ تبقَّى محبةً، فهي تكتفي بجوهرها.
اللام
لمعان المحبة أبديٌ؛ لأنه لمعان روح المحبة، روح يسوع، الـــروح القدُّس الــذي سكبه الآب في قلوبنا (رو 5: 5).
الميم
موعد المحبة هو الحياة الأبدية.
النون
نور المحبة هو نور الثالوث، مِنْ الآب يُشرِّق بالإبن، ويُعطَّى بالروح القدُّس.
الهاء
هبة المحبة، هي المحبة، أي جوهرها.
واو
وداعة المحبة في أنها تحتمل كل الأشياء، وتصبر على كل شيء حتى تفتح طوفان الغفران.
لا
لا، تقولها المحبة للشَّر وحده.
الياء
يمين المحبة هو عرش الإبن الوحيد، حيث يملك على كل شئ، ويمُن المحبة بلا شروطٍ، وعطاياها هي كل شئ حتى جسده ودمه.
يا سيدتنا والدة الإله القديسة مريم الشفيعة المؤتمنة أمام ربنا يسوع المسيح إشفعي فينا أمام ربنا يسوع المسيح لكي يغفر لنا خطايانا


----------



## sunny man (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداسة البابا كيرلُّس السَّادس أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*

شكرا على هذه الأقوال الرائعة


----------



## Coptic Princess (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: قداسة البابا كيرلُّس السَّادس أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*




sunny man قال:


> شكرا على هذه الأقوال الرائعة



El rab yebarkak dayman ostazy el 7abeb, shokran le merorak we el modakhela el ra2e3a we tashgee3ak..ana akhadt baraka be merorak el rab yebarek 7ayatak dayman ostazy
:yaka::yaka::yaka:
 †††​


----------



## blackrock (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قداسة البابا كيرلُّس السَّادس أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*

شكرا


----------



## Coptic Princess (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: قداسة البابا كيرلُّس السَّادس أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*



blackrock قال:


> شكرا




*العفو الرب يبارك حياتك*

*شكرا علي مرورك*

*:new8::new8::new8:*​


----------



## كاراس (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قداسة البابا كيرلُّس السَّادس أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*

شكرا على هذة الصورة ربنا يباركك


----------



## صوت الرب (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قداسة البابا كيرلُّس السَّادس أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*


----------



## Meriamty (8 فبراير 2008)

*{}    أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*

 









* 
مِنْ كلمات أبينا القمص مينا المُتوحِّد

"قداسة البابا كيرلُّس السَّادس" 

أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*​


الألف
أَحِبْ الرب إلهك مِنْ كل قلبك، وفكرك، وأَحِبْ قريبك كنفسك. هذه الوصية لن تتغيَّر حتى في حياة الدهر الآتي.
الباء
بدءُ المحبةِ هو الله، ومَنْ يبدأ بغير الله يتوه مِنه الطريق.
التاء
توبةُ المحبة ليست مثل توبة الخوف. توبة المحبة فيها العزاء، والثقة في مراحم الله، وتوبة الخوف فيها عذاب ورعب الدينونة.
الثاء
ثقةُ النفس في المسيح وحده، هي التي تُعطِّي النفس ثقة في غفران محبته.
الجيم
جمَالُ المحبة لا يُقارَّن بأي جمالٍ آخرٍ، لأنه جمَالُ الله.
الحاء
حمِل المحبة هيِّنٌ، ولذلك قال الرب إحملوا نيري عليكم لأن حملي خفيف.
الخاء
خدمةُ المحبة هي خدمة يسوع الذي خدمنا، وغسل أقدامنا، ويغسل عار خطايانا كل يوم.
الدال
دالة المحبة تطلب المُستحيل، ولذلك قال الرسول إنها تُصدِّق كل شيء.
الذال
ذُل المحبة تراه في صورة العبد وموت الصليب، ولكنه لا يمكن فصله عن مجد المحبة، وحلاوة خدمتها.
الراء
رضاءُ المحبةِ لا ينتهي، ولكنه يَشبعُ بالقليل.
الزين
زينة المحبة تبقَّى، لأنها زينة جمال الله.
السِّين
سمع المحبة ليس مثل سمع الكراهية، فالمحبة تسمع كل الأشياء، ولا تختار ما تحب وما تكره، لأنَّ المحبةَ لا تكره، أمَّا الكراهيةُ، فهي تحب أنْ تسمع القبيح والشرير، وتجد لذةً ظاهرةً في سماع خطايا الناس.
الشين
شيمة المحبة في أنها لا تسأل عن أجرٍ، ولا تتوقعه، ولا تفكِّر فيه. 
الصاد
صَدْرُ المحبةِ هو أكبر صدرٍ يجمع كل الخليقة المنظورة وغير المنظورة، لكي تتكئ في حضن الآب.
الضاد
ضد المحبة هو الشيطان نفسه.
الطاء
طِلبة المحبة ليست مثل أي طلبة أُخرى، فهي لا تطلب ما لنفسها، ولا ترضى إلاَّ بالله نفسه.
الظاء
ظِلُّ المحبة هو التواضع، لا يفارقها أينما ذهبت.
العين
عين المحبة ترى المحاسن، وترى - بالرجاء - العيوب، وتعمل لإصلاحها.
الغين
غُربةُ المحبة هي البُغضَّة، ومَنْ تغربت عنه المحبة، تغرب عن الله.
الفاء
فريضةُ المحبةِ الوحيدة هي الصليب.
القاف
قوة المحبة في أنها لا تتوقف، ولا تتراجع أمام المصاعب.
الكاف
كفاية المحبة في أنْ تبقَّى محبةً، فهي تكتفي بجوهرها.
اللام
لمعان المحبة أبديٌ؛ لأنه لمعان روح المحبة، روح يسوع، الـــروح القدُّس الــذي سكبه الآب في قلوبنا (رو 5: 5).
الميم
موعد المحبة هو الحياة الأبدية.
النون
نور المحبة هو نور الثالوث، مِنْ الآب يُشرِّق بالإبن، ويُعطَّى بالروح القدُّس.
الهاء
هبة المحبة، هي المحبة، أي جوهرها.
واو
وداعة المحبة في أنها تحتمل كل الأشياء، وتصبر على كل شيء حتى تفتح طوفان الغفران.
لا
لا، تقولها المحبة للشَّر وحده.
الياء
يمين المحبة هو عرش الإبن الوحيد، حيث يملك على كل شئ، ويمُن المحبة بلا شروطٍ، وعطاياها هي كل شئ حتى جسده ودمه. 

 

​​​


----------



## فادية (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*

رائع   
تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي  عالنقله  الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك  يحاتك​


----------



## Meriamty (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*



فادية قال:


> رائع
> تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي  عالنقله  الجميلة
> ربنا يبارك  يحاتك​






ميرسى جداااا حبيبتى 

نورتى الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*

​​*ميرسي يا مرمورة على الأقوال الجمييييييييييلة*​*ربنا يباركك ياقمر*
*ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Meriamty (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*



ماريان ابراهيم قال:


> ​​*ميرسي يا مرمورة على الأقوال الجمييييييييييلة*​*ربنا يباركك ياقمر*
> *ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​












​


----------



## محب 22 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}    أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*

روعة
حكتبهم على دفتر الهواتف بتاعي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (24 أبريل 2010)

*أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*​ 

*مِنْ كلمات أبينا القمص مينا**المُتوحِّد*

*"**قداسة البابا كيرلُّس السَّادس**"*​


*أبجدية المحبة الإلهية*​ 
*الألف*
*أَحِبْ الرب إلهك مِنْ كل قلبك، وفكرك، وأَحِبْ**قريبك كنفسك. هذه الوصية لن تتغيَّر حتى في حياة الدهر الآتي**.*
*الباء*
*بدءُ**المحبةِ هو الله، ومَنْ يبدأ بغير الله يتوه مِنه الطريق**.*
*التاء*
*توبةُ**المحبة **ليست**مثل توبة الخوف. توبة**المحبة **فيها**العزاء، والثقة في مراحم الله، وتوبة الخوف فيها عذاب ورعب**الدينونة**.*
*الثاء*
*ثقةُ النفس في المسيح وحده، هي التي تُعطِّي النفس ثقة في**غفران محبته**.*
*الجيم*
*جمَالُ **المحبة **لا**يُقارَّن بأي جمالٍ آخرٍ، لأنه جمَالُ الله**.*
*الحاء*
*حمِل **المحبة **هيِّنٌ، ولذلك قال الرب إحملوا نيري عليكم لأن حملي**خفيف**.*
*الخاء*
*خدمةُ**المحبة **هي**خدمة يسوع الذي خدمنا، وغسل أقدامنا، ويغسل عار خطايانا كل يوم**.*
*الدال*
*دالة**المحبة **تطلب**المُستحيل، ولذلك قال الرسول إنها تُصدِّق كل شيء**.*
*الذال*
*ذُل **المحبة **تراه**في صورة العبد وموت الصليب، ولكنه لا يمكن فصله عن مجد المحبة، وحلاوة**خدمتها**.*
*الراء*
*رضاءُ المحبةِ لا ينتهي، ولكنه يَشبعُ**بالقليل**.*
*الزين*
*زينة **المحبة **تبقَّى، لأنها زينة جمال الله**.*
*السِّين*
*سمع **المحبة **ليس**مثل سمع الكراهية، فالمحبة تسمع كل الأشياء، ولا تختار ما تحب وما تكره، لأنَّ**المحبةَ لا تكره، أمَّا الكراهيةُ، فهي تحب أنْ تسمع القبيح والشرير، وتجد لذةً**ظاهرةً في سماع خطايا الناس**.*
*الشين*
*شيمة **المحبة **في**أنها لا تسأل عن أجرٍ، ولا تتوقعه، ولا تفكِّر فيه**.*
*الصاد*
*صَدْرُ المحبةِ هو**أكبر صدرٍ يجمع كل الخليقة المنظورة وغير المنظورة، لكي تتكئ في حضن**الآب**.*
*الضاد*
*ضد **المحبة **هو**الشيطان نفسه**.*
*الطاء*
*طِلبة **المحبة **ليست**مثل أي طلبة أُخرى، فهي لا تطلب ما لنفسها، ولا ترضى إلاَّ بالله**نفسه**.*
*الظاء*
*ظِلُّ **المحبة **هو**التواضع، لا يفارقها أينما ذهبت**.*
*العين*
*عين **المحبة **ترى**المحاسن، وترى - بالرجاء - العيوب، وتعمل لإصلاحها**.*
*الغين*
*غُربةُ **المحبة **هي**البُغضَّة، ومَنْ تغربت عنه المحبة، تغرب عن الله**.*
*الفاء*
*فريضةُ المحبةِ**الوحيدة هي الصليب**.*
*القاف*
*قوة **المحبة **في**أنها لا تتوقف، ولا تتراجع أمام المصاعب**.*
*الكاف*
*كفاية **المحبة **في**أنْ تبقَّى محبةً، فهي تكتفي بجوهرها**.*
*اللام*
*لمعان **المحبة **أبديٌ؛ لأنه لمعان روح المحبة، روح يسوع، الـــروح القدُّس الــذي سكبه**الآب في قلوبنا (رو 5: 5**).*
*الميم*
*موعد**المحبة **هو**الحياة الأبدية**.*
*النون*
*نور**المحبة **هو**نور الثالوث، مِنْ الآب يُشرِّق بالإبن، ويُعطَّى بالروح القدُّس**.*
*الهاء*
*هبة**المحبة، هي المحبة، أي جوهرها**.*
*واو*
*وداعة**المحبة **في**أنها تحتمل كل الأشياء، وتصبر على كل شيء حتى تفتح طوفان الغفران**.*
*لا*
*لا،**تقولها**المحبة **للشَّر وحده**.*
*الياء*
*يمين **المحبة **هو**عرش الإبن الوحيد، حيث يملك على كل شئ، ويمُن**المحبة **بلا**شروطٍ، وعطاياها هي كل شئ حتى جسده ودمه**.*​ 
*يا سيدتنا والدة الإله القديسة**مريم الشفيعة المؤتمنة أمام ربنا يسوع المسيح إشفعي فينا أمام ربنا يسوع المسيح لكي**يغفر لنا خطايانا**.*
*مارمينا مصر القديمة مايو 1957*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدا يا روزى 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يخليك يا كوكو

نورت


----------



## غصن زيتون (25 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك علي مرورك الرقيق زيك


----------



## max mike (3 مايو 2010)

*
الألف
أَحِبْ الرب إلهك مِنْ كل قلبك، وفكرك، وأَحِبْ قريبك كنفسك. هذه الوصية لن تتغيَّر حتى في حياة الدهر الآتي

الباء
بدءُ المحبةِ هو الله، ومَنْ يبدأ بغير الله يتوه مِنه الطريق.


التاء
توبةُ المحبة ليست مثل توبة الخوف. توبة المحبة فيها العزاء، والثقة في مراحم الله، وتوبة الخوف فيها عذاب ورعب الدينونة.


الثاء
ثقةُ النفس في المسيح وحده، هي التي تُعطِّي النفس ثقة في غفران محبته.


الجيم
جمَالُ المحبة لا يُقارَّن بأي جمالٍ آخرٍ، لأنه جمَالُ الله.


الحاء
حمِل المحبة هيِّنٌ، ولذلك قال الرب إحملوا نيري عليكم لأن حملي خفيف.


الخاء
خدمةُ المحبة هي خدمة يسوع الذي خدمنا، وغسل أقدامنا، ويغسل عار خطايانا كل يوم.


الدال
دالة المحبة تطلب المُستحيل، ولذلك قال الرسول إنها تُصدِّق كل شيء.


الذال
ذُل المحبة تراه في صورة العبد وموت الصليب، ولكنه لا يمكن فصله عن مجد المحبة، وحلاوة خدمتها.


الراء
رضاءُ المحبةِ لا ينتهي، ولكنه يَشبعُ بالقليل.


الزين
زينة المحبة تبقَّى، لأنها زينة جمال الله.


السِّين
سمع المحبة ليس مثل سمع الكراهية، فالمحبة تسمع كل الأشياء، ولا تختار ما تحب وما تكره، لأنَّ المحبةَ لا تكره، أمَّا الكراهيةُ، فهي تحب أنْ تسمع القبيح والشرير، وتجد لذةً ظاهرةً في سماع خطايا الناس.


الشين
شيمة المحبة في أنها لا تسأل عن أجرٍ، ولا تتوقعه، ولا تفكِّر فيه. 


الصاد
صَدْرُ المحبةِ هو أكبر صدرٍ يجمع كل الخليقة المنظورة وغير المنظورة، لكي تتكئ في حضن الآب.


الضاد
ضد المحبة هو الشيطان نفسه.


الطاء
طِلبة المحبة ليست مثل أي طلبة أُخرى، فهي لا تطلب ما لنفسها، ولا ترضى إلاَّ بالله نفسه.


الظاء
ظِلُّ المحبة هو التواضع، لا يفارقها أينما ذهبت.


العين
عين المحبة ترى المحاسن، وترى - بالرجاء - العيوب، وتعمل لإصلاحها.


الغين
غُربةُ المحبة هي البُغضَّة، ومَنْ تغربت عنه المحبة، تغرب عن الله.


الفاء
فريضةُ المحبةِ الوحيدة هي الصليب.


القاف
قوة المحبة في أنها لا تتوقف، ولا تتراجع أمام المصاعب.


الكاف
كفاية المحبة في أنْ تبقَّى محبةً، فهي تكتفي بجوهرها.


اللام
لمعان المحبة أبديٌ؛ لأنه لمعان روح المحبة، روح يسوع، الـــروح القدُّس الــذي سكبه الآب في قلوبنا (رو 5: 5).


الميم
موعد المحبة هو الحياة الأبدية.


النون
نور المحبة هو نور الثالوث، مِنْ الآب يُشرِّق بالإبن، ويُعطَّى بالروح القدُّس.


الهاء
هبة المحبة، هي المحبة، أي جوهرها.


واو
وداعة المحبة في أنها تحتمل كل الأشياء، وتصبر على كل شيء حتى تفتح طوفان الغفران.


لا
لا، تقولها المحبة للشَّر وحده.


الياء
يمين المحبة هو عرش الإبن الوحيد، حيث يملك على كل شئ، ويمُن المحبة بلا شروطٍ، وعطاياها هي كل شئ حتى جسده ودمه.




منقووووووول​*


----------



## candy shop (4 مايو 2010)

> *
> الياء
> يمين المحبة هو عرش الإبن الوحيد، حيث يملك على كل شئ، ويمُن المحبة بلا  شروطٍ، وعطاياها هي كل شئ حتى جسده ودمه.
> *



رووووووووووووووووعه مايكل 

شكراااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل يافندم


نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## holiness (4 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع و فكرة اروع 

ربي يباركك و يستخدمك دائما لمجد اسم المسيح


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

*شكرا لمرورك يافندم


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## petit chat (4 مايو 2010)

ابجدية رائعة مايكل 

شكرا لتعبك فى جميلة فعلا تستحق ان توضع فى منتدنا 

ربنا يجعل فى قلوبنا كلنا محبتة الابدبة 

ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل بيتيت


نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2010)

*


موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل مستر كليمو


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااائع 
ميرررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## max mike (5 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل كوكو


نورت الموضوع ياجميل​*


----------



## jojo_angelic (5 مايو 2010)

> الياء
> يمين المحبة هو عرش الإبن الوحيد، حيث يملك على كل شئ، ويمُن المحبة بلا شروطٍ، وعطاياها هي كل شئ حتى جسده ودمه.




                     مايكـــل مايــــــــــك 
                     موضــوع ولا أروع منـــه
                     ســـلام المسيح معـــك


----------



## max mike (5 مايو 2010)

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل جوجو


نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## النهيسى (5 مايو 2010)

هبة المحبة، هي المحبة، أي جوهرها.

روووعه جداا شكرا ليكم

​


----------



## max mike (5 مايو 2010)

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل استاذ النهيسى


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## happy angel (6 مايو 2010)

> *التاء
> توبةُ المحبة ليست مثل توبة الخوف. توبة المحبة فيها العزاء، والثقة في مراحم الله، وتوبة الخوف فيها عذاب ورعب الدينونة.
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسى مايكل ايات معزيه

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## max mike (7 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى مايكل ايات معزيه
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​




*
شكرا خالص لمرور حضرتك

نورتى الموضوع​*


----------

